# Vitamin B6 for lutel-phase defect - dosage?



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi there,

Don't know if you can help or not...

I read somewhere that B6 can help with lutel-phase defect, or lengthening cycles. Well, as my cycle ranges from 21 to 25 days usually i thought I would try B6 to see if it helps. I made a note from my readings (somewhere on FF from a forum member I think), that the daily dose should be in the raage of 50-200mg daily. However, I bought some 10mg capsules today, and on the bottle it says don't exceed 10mg perday and that it can be dangerous to take large doses for long periods. 

Any suggestions? I was planning on starting on 50mg a day but that's 5x the recommended dose on the bottle!

Thanks,
jo x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Sorry don't know anything about B6 for this specific issue  Although for many years B6 has been recommended for Pre Menstrual Syndrome and there is some clinical evidence to support this for doses up to 100mg a day.

The recommended daily amount in the diet is 1.2mg for women and when using it as a diet supplement the maximum recommended dose is 10mg, so this is why the bottle you bought says not to exceed this dose. The following is a quote from the BNF 57 March 2007 (this is the drugs handbook that most healthcare profesionals in the UK use for advice)
_"Prolonged use of pyridoxine in a dose of 10 mg daily is considered safe but the long-term use of pyridoxine in a dose of 200 mg or more daily has been associated with neuropathy. The safety of long-term pyridoxine supplementation with doses above 10 mg daily has not been established."_

Given that the doses used from PMS are 50-100mg a day then I suppose 50mg would be somewhere to start and see if it has any effect. I wouldn't continue with it though if there is no change to your cycle.

Sorry can't help anymore than this.
Maz x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Mazv,
that's really interesting. I get dreadful PMS so may see if it helps. I've started on 50mg so will see how things go.
thanks very much.
jo x


----------

